# Pilote just lost 55 grand



## kenspain (Mar 31, 2009)

For over 3 months now i have been waiting for Pilote of France to answer my email and return my phone calls about a windscreen for one of my vans and still no answer,I have been stopped from posting on the pilote owners site because i want every new customers to be aware of the problems getting any parts from them if you need anything when your abroad. We wanted to sale this van and had ordered a new van from our local dealer.I have just gave in and have told the Pilote agent to stick the van....................thats 55,000 euros Pilote have just lost

Mod Note. Post edited for vulgar language. To save Mod edits please read site rules before posting.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

kenspain said:


> .I have just gave in and have told the Pilote agent to stick the van up there a- - hole thats 55,000 euros Pilote have just lost


That's a huge ask for something that size. But I saw it done once in the Navy with a 3 badge sod all stoker.

Perhaps it is worth considering Rapido who seem to be very good on mainland Europe and I believe a family company.


----------



## CWH (Nov 29, 2008)

There is no problem obtaining 'A' Class Pilote windscreens in the UK, in fact they are usually in stock at Hayes Leisure, West Midlands.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What I do not understand is why you are in contact with Pilote in France, should you not be in contact with a local dealer.Most manufacturers will only deal through their dealers, this is the norm. Even if the vehicle is in France one would suppose the same system applies.
Should you want to consider spending £10 and joining this forum then you will be able to continue posting.
But we do get occasionally people popping up and posting these complaints but not giving us fuller details, which makes us believe that they really do not want advice or help. Which means we cannot take your posting seriously.
Or should I say that I cannot.

cabby


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Cabby,

He is a new poster, not paid his tenner (No Crown), I have just looked at all his 5 posts, and 4 of them are moaning about Pilote.

Probably never hear from him again !!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I spotted this as well:
*
for one of my vans *

Makes one wonder!


----------



## gandiaben (Oct 22, 2009)

Funny it was this man i meet here in spain that told me about this site. those how dont know him he is a nice and helpfull chap his first van he lives in packed up now has a 2nd one that he has been trying for months to get windscreen here in spain he often lets many owners park on his farm here free and last week he told me that he cant get his card to work on this site to pay his 10 pound so today i tried mine and it dose not work is this because its a Spanish card i dont know so it will have to wait till i get back home to sussex before in can join, Ben Spain and Sussex


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi gandiaben

The easiest way to pay a subscription for overseas residents is probably by using PayPal. If you have an account it should be simple, if you don't have an account you could probably find someone locally who has, get them to pay the subs for you then reimburse them in cash.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

gaspode said:


> The easiest way to pay a subscription for overseas residents is probably by using PayPal. If you have an account it should be simple, if you don't have an account you could probably find someone locally who has, get them to pay the subs for you then reimburse them in cash.


You can always use Paypal to send money to an email address, even if you don't have an account. I'm sure Nuke must have this facility :wink:

Gerald


----------

